

Dynamic data now has an observable list - rolandpheasant

For those who do not know, dynamic data is an open source portable library which has been evolved to take Reactive Extensions (Rx) to another dimension by introducing an observable cache. It comes with a very comprehensive Linq API which enables the fluent reactive querying of the cache. This part of the system is mature and very stable.<p>Version 4 of dynamic data will be released soon and is now available as a beta release. The major new feature is that it has an observable list. The aim has been to deliver the observable list with as comprehensive a set of collection specific operators as the observable cache. It is almost complete and has about 25 operators which I will soon document.<p>For a brief description of new and existing functionality see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;RolandPheasant&#x2F;DynamicData<p>The latest version 4 binaries are available on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nuget.org&#x2F;packages&#x2F;DynamicData&#x2F;4.0.1.1089-beta<p>Additionally I will create a sample project to illustrate the new functionality.
In the meantime if anyone has the time to try it out or check out the source code please let me know how you get on.
Thanks
======
rolandpheasant
Dynamic data is on github
[https://github.com/RolandPheasant/DynamicData](https://github.com/RolandPheasant/DynamicData)

